# Birmingham city centre / JQ



## guavafish (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello all,

Noticed Urban and Saint Cafe, offer V60 and Aeropress on their menu, so going to pop in and try - never seen this before on a menu, always been the espresso based drinks.

Any other recommendations of places to visit?


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Quarter horse and faculty spring to mind for me...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Faculty 100%. Quarter Horse is a bit out of the way of JQ and a few minutes walk from City Centre.

Wayland's Yard in the city centre is excellent and I would peg it on par with Faculty.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

filthynines said:


> Faculty 100%. Quarter Horse is a bit out of the way of JQ and a few minutes walk from City Centre.
> 
> Wayland's Yard in the city centre is excellent and I would peg it on par with Faculty.


Not heard of waylands yard. Pretty excited to give them a go at the weekend. Cheers.


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Another rec for Faculty: their cakes are nice too. Shame that the one near HoF closed


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

Two others I'd recommend, which are out of town are: The Steam Room (Harborne) and Lewis's (Moseley). My son had one of the prettiest latte art I've ever seen at Lewis's.

<edited to show pic></edited>


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

filthynines said:


> Wayland's Yard in the city centre is excellent and I would peg it on par with Faculty.


Thanks for that: I shall try it next time I'm in the city.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

debbie_r said:


> Thanks for that: I shall try it next time I'm in the city.


I did last weekend, it is pretty good. Choice of espresso and a funky Rwandan!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Think I'm giving up on Quarterhorse. I'm here right now and after suspecting the coffee isn't all that for some time I'm now firmly in that view.

Espresso taster - a double each of their standard Dark Horse blend and a Guji something or other. Neither was suitable for espresso in its own right. Just ordered a decaf flat white to balance out the caffeine and it tipped over the £3.00 mark. Had two or three bags of beans over time and none of them seem to shine. It's also the coldest day since the summer and it's pretty cold in here an hour after opening.

The original, but necessarily the best I'm sorry to say.


----------

